# Anyone Into Arcade Machines Such As Mame?



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

As title suggests, as theres loads of people here with lots of different types of hobbies I was wondering if anyone here knows anything about MAME Arcade machines etc.

thanks

Colin


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Technium said:


> As title suggests, as theres loads of people here with lots of different types of hobbies I was wondering if anyone here knows anything about MAME Arcade machines etc.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Colin


Yes - I've got a corner in my home office reserved for the cabinet I will eventually build! (got as far as a cardboard mockups, some diagrams and a box full of joysticks and buttons so far..)

Oh yes - and a 21" CRT rack mount pro monitor lurking in the corner of the dining room..... 

Drop me a PM and we can talk if you like?

Rich.

:cheers:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Have used MAME on PC only in the past simply for the thrill

of old school arcade gaming.

SEGA RALLY ftw.......

Try this for free cabinet/build plans

http://www.arcadecab.com/


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Have used MAME on PC only in the past simply for the thrill
> 
> of old school arcade gaming.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate, got some links from retronut aswell so will check them out.

Ive already purchased a sega virtual striker 2002 cab with crt monitor built in but need help getting the thing working and the 710 is moaning that its taking too much space for something that doesnt work!!! Women eh? just dont get it LOL


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

At least she's allowing you to build it.

Stick with it, you know it will be worth

it in the end.


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Good point.

She did the same when I was building a touch screen jukebox for the games room and now she wont let me near it and its full of chick tunes!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Technium said:


> Good point.
> 
> She did the same when I was building a touch screen jukebox for the games room and now she wont let me near it and its full of chick tunes!


Now this is getting weird, I have just been looking

at homemade touch screen jukeboxes on youtube.

Got any pics of it? What costs were involved?

What software did you use?


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

You can't beat the real thing guys...I had a 1980s Electrocoin Xenon JAMMA cab and a 1970s Taito Rally X in my last place...they didn't fit in this new house though


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

The touch screen is lush, in fact its two touch screens one in living room and one in games room and they both control it so you can use either. All I did was get a old windows pc and installed a dual graphics card so I could get the two monitors connected to it. They are connected to the pc via a vga to ethernet adapters so I dont need long vga leeds and the same goes for the usb leads which are also usb to ethernet adapters.

I tried loads of software but found the best one was software called Nordbeats Jukebox which im not sure if I can post links but a quick google should find it. It cost me about Â£50 for the registered version but was easily the best I found so well worth paying for a registered version.

Once the machine boots into windows the jukebox software loads and thats it. You can really lock it down as the software is similar to ones found in pubs but I have it unlocked so the wife and kids can add music etc to it. The only thing I tied down was the fact you cant add a whole album to playlist because the damn kids were clicking on "Take That" and then selecting "add album" and for the rest of the day id be stuck listening to that crap LOL so now they can only add 3 songs per album to playlist and then once they have been played they can add more if they want.

Unfortunately I dont have any pictures but if your really interested then I will do you some over the weekend so let me know.

I think cost wise it probably cost about Â£120 for two touch screens from ebay and Â£50 for the registered software so total Â£170 and then maybe another Â£30 for the ethernet adapter things. The old pc and amplifier I already had so not too bad I dont think and everyone when they see it running love it.

Any questions give me a shout.


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> You can't beat the real thing guys...I had a 1980s Electrocoin Xenon JAMMA cab and a 1970s Taito Rally X in my last place...they didn't fit in this new house though


I dont know much about Jamma either, but have considered buying one off ebay but was unsure if you can just chop and change jamma games and they would just work because you can buy loads of jamma boards off ebay.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Technium said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't beat the real thing guys...I had a 1980s Electrocoin Xenon JAMMA cab and a 1970s Taito Rally X in my last place...they didn't fit in this new house though
> ...


JAMMA boards all work in a JAMMA cab and thus can be changed relatively easily (I say relatively because you have to open the front up etc)


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Technium said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't beat the real thing guys...I had a 1980s Electrocoin Xenon JAMMA cab and a 1970s Taito Rally X in my last place...they didn't fit in this new house though
> ...


Essentially you can just chop and change - JAMMA (Japanese Arcade Manufacturers Association - I think!) was a standard wiring loom to allow arcade owners to swap the boards in their cabinets for newer ones rather than buying an entire new bespoke cabinet each time.

You can buy a JAMMA harness to put in a bare cabinet - leaves you free to drop boards in as you see fit.:hammer:

If you already had a JAMMA cabinet you could buy a JAMMA adapter to plug into the loom to allow you to run your PC and MAME through it.

Think there may even be adapter harnesses to allow you JAMMA-ify other standard cabinets such as SNK Neo-Geo units etc.

There may be a few variants so would need to read up a bit.... :book:

(I'll try and mail you about monitor stuff tomorrow - sorry, busy day today :focus: and time for :lazy2: shortly!! )

Rich

:cheers:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a 1977 Gottlieb pinball machine in the front room until my daughter was born and we needed more space.

Been mothballed in the garage for a good few tears now. :crybaby:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a 1977 Gottlieb pinball machine in the front room until my daughter was born and we needed more space.

Been mothballed in the garage for a good few years now. :crybaby:


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Ive often thought about a pinball machine for the games room but not done anymore than think about it 

Perhaps you should ship yours to me, id look after it ;-)


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I always said I'd have a fruit machine in my garage (ahem, game room!)

Kinda grown out of that idea now, but I've definitely got space for pacman or the Mortal Kombat arcade cabinet!

Where do you find things like that? I always hear about 'bankrupt stock' from closed arcades etc, but by the time they turn up somewhere accessible like e.bay, the prices have quadrupled!


----------

